# Installing 7.2 Stable - Very unstable?



## Soaringeagle (Nov 12, 2009)

I have been trying to install from iso images for the last 4 days with no success.  

Each install does something very different.  Right now my I am unable to exit the editor.  The "ESC" key will not work.  When I install KDE my mouse and keyboard does not work, if it loads at all.  I have edited the /etc/rc.conf file with the "hald" & "dbus" commands to make the mouse and keyboard work and that only worked once a few days ago.

I keep finding errors and commands that don't work, or work and then stop working.  

I am getting very frustrated.

When I install everything goes fine until I start adding the distribution files and the packages.  I get allot of failures writing.  Not sure why, I downloaded a new .iso for disk one and that helped some of the write errors but I still get some.

I would very much like to use this software but I have no idea what is going wrong with it.  I have read Absolute bsd the ultimate guide and that did little to solve the system from being unstable despite my following the install procedure to the letter.

Please help if you can.

Thank you


----------



## Ruler2112 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sounds like a bad hard drive to me.  Have you run a surface scan on it?  I've run the installer for 7.2 on several different systems and the only time I've had problems is when the hardware was flaky.


----------



## Dru (Nov 12, 2009)

Umm...which editor are you using, to save and exit vi, its shift + zz for example. Learn your editors.

7.2 is very stable over here.

If youre getting write errors, then try the installer again, or replace the bad drive, did you verify the checksum on the iso?


----------



## Soaringeagle (Nov 12, 2009)

Dru said:
			
		

> Umm...which editor are you using, to save and exit vi, its shift + zz for example. Learn your editors.
> 
> 7.2 is very stable over here.
> 
> If youre getting write errors, then try the installer again, or replace the bad drive, did you verify the checksum on the iso?



The editor I am using is the one at the # prompt, and the esc key is the only key to exit according to the menu.  I may be new to Freebsd but I am not new to computers.

As for doing a scandisk, any suggestions on how to do that? I do not have a browser to d/l one since I am unable to run an kde, gnome or xfce. 

My drive was fine the last time I checked it, although it is getting a little old (2 years).  I have never had any troubles with it and I install allot of programs on it with not even a hiccup.

Suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dru (Nov 13, 2009)

Soaringeagle said:
			
		

> The editor I am using is the one at the # prompt



Oh yeah...thats a nice editor.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2009)

Soaringeagle said:
			
		

> Each install does something very different.  Right now my I am unable to exit the editor.  The "ESC" key will not work.


Which editor? If the ESC key doesn't work you can try the ~[ combination.



> When I install KDE my mouse and keyboard does not work, if it loads at all.  I have edited the /etc/rc.conf file with the "hald" & "dbus" commands to make the mouse and keyboard work and that only worked once a few days ago.


Make sure both actually run. Also try removing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and run X without it, see if that helps. Have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues why it's not working.



> When I install everything goes fine until I start adding the distribution files and the packages.  I get allot of failures writing.


Out of diskspace perhaps? What's the exact error?


----------



## Soaringeagle (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the help, problem solved - more or less.  Still trying to figure out a few bugs.  I'm sure they are my doing as this is excellent software.  Never had any doubt about that.


----------

